# diy plans and such



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

hey guys I love this site but did find another site with some helpful guys in it too. of course there are probably sites i haven't been too the same way but I did find some plans for stuff I wanted to build like a front end loader and a tow-able back hoe. so with that being said check out if your interested check out homebuiltequipmentfortractors : Homebuilt Equipment For Tractors . You will have to get signed up and get approved by the moderator but it was worth the 5 minute wait to me.. it's all free!!

Just an FYI


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info bigdaddygb, 
I think forums should be like motorbikes, they don't mind if you ride another motorbike!!!! and we can all share the good ideas.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------

